# Electrical tool producers USA



## sacsman (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi all first post
Who are the respected tool makers/producers in the USA ?
This refers to Electrical tools like cable strippers etc.
Hope you can help


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sacsman said:


> Hi all first post
> Who are the respected tool makers/producers in the USA ?
> This refers to Electrical tools like cable strippers etc.
> Hope you can help


Have you tried Google?


----------



## sacsman (Jul 14, 2010)

twostep said:


> Have you tried Google?


Yes . I wanted someone who lives out there to give an opinion. Google doesn,t have that. 
In all countries it is local knowledge that is most important.

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

sacsman said:


> Hi all first post
> Who are the respected tool makers/producers in the USA ?
> This refers to Electrical tools like cable strippers etc.
> Hope you can help


Klein Tools, Inc. - Handtools for Professional Electricians, HVAC and Lineman, Klein Tools, Chicago, Illinois | Pliers, Fish Tapes, Wire Strippers, Cable Cutters, Screwdrivers, Nut Drivers, Wrenches, Knives, Scissors, Snips, HVAC Tools, Cutting Tools


----------

